# Hotel in Leitrim - Wedding night



## joanod (1 Apr 2008)

Opinions appreciated,

I am attending a wedding in a hotel in Leitrim (never been before but I assume its nice). Rang yesterday to book for the night and its 250 per room the sat nght of the wedding and 165 per room the night after for the same room!

Appart from the obvious looking for other lodgings, is this legal a 85euro hike because they know they will sell the rooms as far as I know its a 4 star.

Would appreciate opinions, Thanking you

J


----------



## addob (1 Apr 2008)

I have found that Hotels are more expensive on Saturday nights compared to Sunday nights in general.


----------



## moondance (1 Apr 2008)

Where abouts in Leitrim? I'm based in Carrick on Shannon and would guess you could be talking about the Landmark? There's some great B&B's around that you could try or also The Bush Hotel (but it's a 3* and probably as expensive as Landmark as the town usually has a wedding in both hotels Fri and Sat nights so would be well booked). If you let me know if it's Carrick I can recommend some B&B's if you like.


----------



## joanod (1 Apr 2008)

Its Mohill!! 

I cant believe its so expensive


----------



## moondance (1 Apr 2008)

Is it Lough Rynn? If so - it's 5 star and a castle...! There are B&B's around there though, here's some:

Lough Rynn Country House 
Lords Avenue, Lough Rynn, Mohill, Co. Leitrim. | Tel:071 9632121 

Glebe House
Mohill, Co. Leitrim | Tel: 071 9631086

Rynn Country House
Mohill, Co. Leitrim | Tel: 071 9632121

The Laurels B&B
Mohill, Co. Leitrim | Tel: 071 9651111

(No affiliation with any above)


----------



## joanod (1 Apr 2008)

Thanks a mill, the people in Leitrim must be very nice!


----------



## moondance (1 Apr 2008)

No probs, I work in printing so I'm used to doing accommodation lists for wedding invites around the area! Hope you get sorted!


----------



## joanod (1 Apr 2008)

Thanks it is Loughrynn, Would it be worth it do you think? Stayed in Dromoland before and was lonesone after my euros!!!


----------



## shaking (1 Apr 2008)

I was at a wedding recently in lough rynn fabulous place, we didn't stay there the night of the wedding as my view on it is you don't really get the benefit of a place when you're staying for a wedding. You're usually falling into bed around 4 and getting back up at 10 so not really value for money. If I were you I'd stay in a B&B and go to lough rynn for a night some other time.


----------



## N&C (2 Apr 2008)

I am from Leitrim but stayed in Lough Rynn at my sisters wedding. Beautiful hotel but you will only be in the room for a few hours.  I always try and stay in B&B's when I am attending a wedding because I feel it is such a waste of money. Lough Rynn country house looks great and is very near hotel.  

Come back another weekend and you will get a good deal in Lough Rynn and actually get to enjoy the facilities.  

Enjoy the wedding!


----------



## IRpunt (3 Mar 2011)

Lough Rynn House B&B
Mohill, Co. Leitrim | Tel: 087 2778942 

(affiliated with above)


----------



## Sandals (3 Mar 2011)

family wedding in august in hotel advertising rooms all year €49, went to book room last jan, room price €165 for two adults, three kids (two under three) room only Friday night, SHOCKED. Brother did manage to neg room down to same price as couples €120, decided not to stay as stayed at last family wedding and indeed you don't get the value of the room but we did have lovely breakfast and trip to leisure center.


----------

